# Fastboot waiting for device



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

My computer no longer recognizes my device after I upgraded to 4.2 stock ota (gsm gnex). Adb and everything else works and recognizes the device, but once it boots into fastboot it stalls with message reading < waiting for device >. I have everything in the android sdk up to date including google usb driver. And all drivers were already installed. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

DarthG said:


> My computer no longer recognizes my device after I upgraded to 4.2 stock ota (gsm gnex). Adb and everything else works and recognizes the device, but once it boots into fastboot it stalls with message reading < waiting for device >. I have everything in the android sdk up to date including google usb driver. And all drivers were already installed. Anyone have a clue?


Are you using Windows?

If yes, it has to be a driver issue. I recommend re-installing. Remember, the fastboot drivers are different than the normal device drivers.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

What version of Windows are you on? Are you using the correct drivers? Did you try plugging in the phone and then uninstalling the drivers then plug it back in and let it re-install them.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Go to device manager, find the phone entry with the yellow exclamation mark, right click, update driver, choose to browse your computer, choose ones already installed, select the Samsung adb driver (whichever is newest as you may have more than one).

Should work after that.


----------



## illegalsmile (Jan 4, 2012)

I had this problem too, installed PDAnet for the drivers and then fastboot worked. Win 7/64. Try what Snow02 says first.


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm on windows 8, but fastboot and adb commands all work. I've even installed any possible drivers. If I can't use fastboot I guess I'll just use mobile Odin to flash new radios/bootloader/kernel img since adb works.


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

AndroidChakra said:


> What version of Windows are you on? Are you using the correct drivers? Did you try plugging in the phone and then uninstalling the drivers then plug it back in and let it re-install them.


Thanks for the link. I'm trying it now.
Its working now!


----------

